# ODNR: Wetlands in Summit County to be preserved



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

COVENTRY TOWNSHIP -- One hundred and fifteen acres of wetlands, home to dozens of threatend species will now be protected by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources.









More...


----------

